# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  مشکل در نصب ssms در ویندوز 7

## Collector

سلام
من SQL 2008 را نصب کردم اما SSMS نصب نشده داخل \x86\Setup رفتم و فایل sql_ssms را خواستن که نصب کنم اما تا یک قسمتی رفت و بعد از آن ستاپ بسته شد.

----------


## H.Bayat

سلام ؛
اشکال فنی اونو نمیدونم. من بارها به این مشکل برخورد کردم. یه فایل هست که من با نصب اون مشکلم بارها حل شده.   با اسمهای مختلف این فایل رو تو اینترنت دیدم، در قسمت Subject / Comment  اون این عبارت هست:
SQL Server Management Studio Express
اگه خواستین براتون بفرستم.
[من این تاپیک تازه دیدم، و در شرایط واقعا حساس به مشکل نصب نشدن کامل SSMS برخوردم و چند روزی دپرس بودم، واسه همین جواب این تاپیک میدم تا دیگران مشکلشون به یاری خدا حل شه.]

----------

